# Carrying a knife- For JKS9199 and other LEO's.



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 16, 2009)

I live in Northern VA, like jks1999 does (Woodbridge) and I carry knives on my person.

 I have looked up the law concerning carrying knives and it can be a bit fuzzy as to what you can and cannot do.

 I have talked to other LEOs and a lawyer I know about this and even they can be fuzzy on the subject.

 The consenses seems to be that open carry is fine with a blade under 12", not a Bowie, not a dirk, not double edged and you could be at risk of arrest if your knife looks a bit more "Military".

 I have also been told by a LEO that if he does not feel good about someone, he will run you in for any blade and let the lawyers figure it out.

 Now I carry a 4'' blade Gerber, single edged, in a croos draw position, in the open and never concealed a good deal of the time.

 My question is, what would you do if you saw me?
Would you bust me? warn me? or leave me alone?

 Thanks,

 Dylan


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 18, 2009)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> Now I carry a 4'' blade Gerber, single edged, in a croos draw position, in the open and never concealed a good deal of the time.
> 
> My question is, what would you do if you saw me?
> Would you bust me? warn me? or leave me alone?
> ...


 Assuming you're just Joe Citizen, I probably wouldn't remotely care.  Everyone around here carries a pocket knife.

Now if you have a truly interesting knife, I might ask to see it.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 18, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Assuming you're just Joe Citizen, I probably wouldn't remotely care. Everyone around here carries a pocket knife.
> 
> Now if you have a truly interesting knife, I might ask to see it.


 
 That is why I carry a simple Gerber outdoors knife, it's not that interesting or overly nasty looking.


BTW Anyone who quotes Sulla is cool in my book.

Shugyo!

 Dylan


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 18, 2009)

Not a cop, but I also live in a not so knife friendly state with crazy and quite contradictory knife laws (state limit's 3 inches, towns and cities individually vary down to 2 1/2 to 1 1/2, and how are YOU to know them all) and yet I have had MA state troopers (not known for their sense of humor or pleasant and friendly demeanor) tell me to my face "As long as you're not waving it around, I don't care".

Usually how it seems to go up here is if they've already collared you for something else, *and* you have the knife, they tack it on.


Perception counts for 9/10ths of it.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 18, 2009)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> That is why I carry a simple Gerber outdoors knife, it's not that interesting or overly nasty looking.


 Simple and effective.......




Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> BTW Anyone who quotes Sulla is cool in my book.


 Ironic, given his relationship and opinion of Julius Caesar!  But Sulla did let Caesar live, at the request of Caesar's family (and against Sulla's better judgment).....with the Caveat...._"Very well, have it your way. But be warned, in this man I see many Mariuses." -Sulla_


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 18, 2009)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> I live in Northern VA, like jks1999 does (Woodbridge) and I carry knives on my person.
> 
> I have looked up the law concerning carrying knives and it can be a bit fuzzy as to what you can and cannot do.
> 
> ...


First -- the general caveat that I am not a lawyer and am not providing legal advice here.  

You're not asking a simple question.

As a general rule, in Virginia, the only code sections that addresses carrying knives outside of a school are 18.2-282.1 which basically prohibits brandishing a large knife or machete (and was a response to criminal street gangs using machetes) and 18.2-308 which covers concealed weapons.  Recent rulings in the Virginia Supreme Court have tended to interpret 18.2-308 very literally, where in the past we often looked to the intent of the person carrying the knife and why they were hiding it.

Basically, you can walk around with any knife you want, openly carried.  You might get some police attention, and might be stopped if there's no obvious reason.  To go to a bit of an extreme -- if you walk down the street with a huge two handed sword strapped on your back, you're not breaking the law (unless you brandish it!) though you'll probably find yourself chatting with every cop that sees you.  But, if you're a landscaper carrying a machete and clearly just working... you probably won't draw more than a second look.  

A 4 inch basic hunting/utility knife?  No big deal, unless you're causing a problem, unless you go onto school property.  18.2-308.1 prohibits the possession of a "knife, except a pocket knife having a folding metal blade of less than three inches" and anything covered in 18.2-308 on school grounds, with a few narrow exceptions for things like cooking or shop tools.  But, like someone already told you, if you're being a problem, most cops are going to take you in or at least issue you a summons and let the court sort it out later.


----------



## Guardian (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, first I wouldn't be openly carrying, why advertise what you have.  Second, I sure as heck would not even remotely allow it to be seen.  

Knifes were made for various reasons, but the main one in my view is that they are a last ditch defense and meant to be a surprise.

Just my 50 cents worth.


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 18, 2009)

Can I arrest you? Probably

Will I arrest you? Depends


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 19, 2009)

Guardian said:


> *Well, first I wouldn't be openly carrying, why advertise what you have.  Second, I sure as heck would not even remotely allow it to be seen.  *
> 
> Knifes were made for various reasons, but the main one in my view is that they are a last ditch defense and meant to be a surprise.
> 
> Just my 50 cents worth.



Aren't "wouldn't be openly carrying," and "would not even remotely allow it to be seen" the same thing?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 19, 2009)

When I went to pick up my new tags for my jeep I had to go through a metal detector and natch my blade (folding semi-serrated) was picked up... the officer said you can't have a knife on you... I said sir it's a tool... he grinned and said simply, it's still a knife and you cannot bring it into the building. He was being VERY nice about it but firm with the rules. So I walked back outside and found a nice trashcan and concealed (the irony huh?) the knife behind it and went back inside. He nodded and let me by. 
I'm not going to argue with an LEO about my blade. If I get pulled over and asked to "step out of the car" then I will forewarn the officer before I move that I do have a knife in my back pocket just to let him be aware of what's there... I will follow instructions implicitly and keep my hands in sight at all times. Mainly to put the officer at ease that I am not about to start any **** with him. 

Common sense I think should be the rule of thumb. 
My blade is not over 4 inches but then again my blade is more than enough to do what I need it to do in an SD situation.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 20, 2009)

Guardian said:


> Well, first I wouldn't be openly carrying, why advertise what you have. Second, I sure as heck would not even remotely allow it to be seen.
> 
> Knifes were made for various reasons, but the main one in my view is that they are a last ditch defense and meant to be a surprise.
> 
> Just my 50 cents worth.


 

Well I would rather conceil it but that would be breaking the law here so I dont.

As for the merits of a knife, within 12 feet I am confedent in my ability with one, it is a force multiplier par excellence.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 20, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Simple and effective.......
> 
> 
> Ironic, given his relationship and opinion of Julius Caesar! But Sulla did let Caesar live, at the request of Caesar's family (and against Sulla's better judgment).....with the Caveat...._"Very well, have it your way. But be warned, in this man I see many Mariuses." -Sulla_


 
 I am an amateur student of ancient history and as such I dont have to take sides.

 I find both Sulla and Marius very interesting people as with Casaer.

 My favorite is Scipio Africanus.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 20, 2009)

Come to Texas. As long is it isn't double edged or a blade longer than 5 1/2 inches, you can pack it, concealed or unconcealed (but I suggest you conceal it.) And no permit needed!

And if you want to just keep it in the car, then you can carry a Hattori Hanzo blade, concealed, in the car if you want (personaly I prefer a Cold Steel Scottish Broad Sword, but that is just me.)

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm gonna like Texas


----------



## still learning (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello, In Hawaii....just about every carpenter or labor...carrys a folding knife for work...and with them after work....a VERY useful tool....

NOT against the law to carry in Hawaii...anyone can here...

Remember a sharpen CREDIT card....can cause more damages...and can be carried on airlines, and use everwhere....

Steven Seagull use it once in one of his moves to escape and cut a few thoats.....NICE!      can't remember...visa or master card?

 When you use the knife the wrong way and  against humans....I guess this is where the problems begin?

Aloha,   ....cutting out of here today...eh where the knife?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 22, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I'm gonna like Texas



You may think that now, but you'll be sorry later.


----------



## David43515 (Jul 23, 2009)

Back when I lived in Ohio, I worked for Busse Combat and all the guys wore small shop knives in a kydex sheath on thier belt with about a 2" blade, just a tool, but darned convenient. One time I had taken it off my belt to attend a some kind of social gathering where I assumed it wouldn`t fit in and I left it sitting on the passenger seat. Later that day I was pulled over for speeding on the way back to work. 

       The OHP trooper told gave me a very strict warning that while it was fine to wear it on my belt, according to the Ohio statute if it was loose in the car, even in plain sight, it was considered a concealed weapon. So double check your local laws. They can be very tricky sometimes.


----------

